# Passed The NREMT!! But Still Lost



## Jophus (Mar 10, 2008)

So I just passed the test and I understand I have ~2 weeks till the certs get here so I was wondering what I could get done in the meantime.  I can go get the "ambulance form" from the DMV but the actual test will have to wait if im correct. Any advice would be great


----------



## Epi-do (Mar 10, 2008)

Where are you located?  That will play a big part in anyone being able to answer your question.  In Indiana, I know there isn't anything you have to do with the DMV, but in other areas you do have to get some sort of certification or something.  EMS is so completely different from town to town, or even county to county, not to mention state to state.


----------



## Jophus (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm in southern California, if anybody else is from CA and has some advice that would be great


----------



## uscgk9 (Mar 10, 2008)

They come pretty quick. Congratulations. What level did you test at?


----------



## Jophus (Mar 10, 2008)

I tested at Basic. When I finished the test I was sure I failed, they must have got the scores mixed up


----------



## roxychick (Mar 10, 2008)

I'm from San Diego! Anyways, you can get your Ambulance Cert anytime. I was able to get mines while I was waiting to take my NREMT test. lol Make sure you have your fingerprints done, medical stuff, and the application filled out when you go to the DMV. You also need to study for the test which consist of 30 questions. You can only get 4 questions wrong in able to get your ambulance cert!


----------



## Fire3456 (Mar 11, 2008)

*Since you just took the test..*

How about you give us your opinion and any info for a person about to take the test!!!???


----------



## John E (Mar 19, 2008)

*Hmmm....*

If you're applying for your ambulance driver's license as a certified EMT,  you can't take your Ambulance drivers test in California until you've obtained your county certification, which you can't obtain until you've gotten your results from the NREMT test. There is a provision for obtaining the drivers license without being already certified but you've already chosen to take the NREMT so I think you'll have to forego that option.

What you can do if you plan on getting your state ambulance drivers license is to pick up a copy of the test manual and study it, get your DOT physical done and your Livescan fingerprinting. 

If you're in Los Angeles County, you'll also need to get a separate Livescan for your county certification as well as a passport type photo. You'll also have to complete the application. All of which you can be doing now. 

All the information to become a Los Angeles County EMT-1 is on the L.A. County Dept. of Health Services website, including the document you'll need to take with you for your Livescan session. I'd recommend you go to that website and get the information from the source rather than asking folks on an international forum like this one. If you're attempting to become certified in a county other than Los Angeles, find the website for that county's dept. of health services and get the information that you need.

Good luck.

John E.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 19, 2008)

Orange County chiming in here. 

As with the above, the things you'll need to do for most jobs prior to getting the actual card:

1. County cert
-A: Live scan (available at most police stations as well as other vendors)

2. Ambulance driving certificate
-A: Needs another live scan
-B: Needs DOT Card/physician exam
-C: Can be done before you get your EMT-B cert (required for renewal though)

3. Call a few of the companies that you want to work for to see if they'll accept an application prior to getting the actual card. Between interviewing, orientation, and field training, there is time between when you first apply and when you start working under your own certification. Ride alongs would be another option to get a feel for the company and its culture.

Link to listing of local (county) EMS agencies:
http://www.emsa.ca.gov/ems_lems/ems_lems.asp



> you can't take your Ambulance drivers test in California until you've obtained your county certification, which you can't obtain until you've gotten your results from the NREMT test.


Not true. 



> When renewing your Ambulance Driver certificate you must possess a valid Emergency Medical Technician I (EMT-1) certificate.



http://www.dmv.ca.gov/dl/ambu_drvr_cert.htm


----------



## roxychick (Mar 19, 2008)

John E said:


> If you're applying for your ambulance driver's license as a certified EMT,  you can't take your Ambulance drivers test in California until you've obtained your county certification, which you can't obtain until you've gotten your results from the NREMT test. There is a provision for obtaining the drivers license without being already certified but you've already chosen to take the NREMT so I think you'll have to forego that option.
> 
> .



You don't have to pass the NREMT test in able to obtain your ambulance drivers certificate. You do however, have to be a certified EMT-B within 6 months or so after you obtain your Ambulance drivers certificate.


----------



## Jophus (Mar 20, 2008)

Thanks for all the advice everybody


----------



## mperkel (May 10, 2008)

*nope*



roxychick said:


> You don't have to pass the NREMT test in able to obtain your ambulance drivers certificate. You do however, have to be a certified EMT-B within 6 months or so after you obtain your Ambulance drivers certificate.



not true.
I went to my local DMV (in Nor Cal) and the lady told me I had to get my NREMT certification before taking the ambulance driver's license test, really stupid, because i went all that way for nothing. She said that note about 6 months is for employers on hiring or something. For the DMV you need to show an NREMT card.


----------



## roxychick (May 11, 2008)

mperkel said:


> not true.
> I went to my local DMV (in Nor Cal) and the lady told me I had to get my NREMT certification before taking the ambulance driver's license test, really stupid, because i went all that way for nothing. She said that note about 6 months is for employers on hiring or something. For the DMV you need to show an NREMT card.



That sucks. When I called the DMV I was told that I can just fill out the apps and then take the test a different time. I came in and all ready to go and the guy had to send me to get my DOJ and medical stuff taken care of before taking the test. So I was mislead. Once I got that all out of the way I was able to take the ambulance test and I took it a month before I took my NREMT. I got the dates to prove it


----------



## JPINFV (May 11, 2008)

mperkel said:


> not true.
> I went to my local DMV (in Nor Cal) and the lady told me I had to get my NREMT certification before taking the ambulance driver's license test, really stupid, because i went all that way for nothing. She said that note about 6 months is for employers on hiring or something. For the DMV you need to show an NREMT card.



Someone at the DMV doesn't know their job because the DMV's website clearly states that you just have to be certified to renew it.


----------



## mperkel (May 11, 2008)

JPINFV said:


> Someone at the DMV doesn't know their job because the DMV's website clearly states that you just have to be certified to renew it.


yeah probably. dumb :censored::censored::censored::censored::censored:. well i'll go back soon enough, waiting on my exam results.


----------

